# Just have a quick count on my collection.



## Camellkc (Apr 25, 2016)

It is about the time for me to stock take my collection as at 26 April 2016. My collection comprises the following:

*A. Paphiopedilum species*
1. Paph. lowii (matured plant )
2. Paph. lowii var. album (matured plant )
3. Paph. adductum (matured plant)
4. Paph. anitum (matured plant)
5. Paph. supardii (varies crosses) (both large seedings and matured plant)
6. Paph. stonei (varies crosses) (both medium-large seedings and matured plant)
7. Paph. rothschildianum (varies crosses) (both medium-large seedings and matured plant)
8. Paph. sanderianum (varies crosses) (both medium-large seedings and matured plant)
9. Paph. parishii (matured plant)
10. Paph. diathum (matured plant)
11. Paph. whilhelminiae (matured plant)
12. Paph. platyphyllum (matured plant)
13. Paph. kolopakingii (and its variety of topperi) (small seeding, near blooming size and matured plant)
14. Paph. gigantifolium (matured plant)
15. Paph. philippinese (and its variety of roebellini and laevigatum) (matured plant)
16. Paph. roebellini var. album (large seedings)
17. Paph. laevigatum var. album (near blooming size)
18. Paph. randsii (near blooming size and matured plant)
19. Paph. haynaldianum (just bloomed with several new growths for all of them)
20. Paph. haynaldianum var. album (just bloomed with 2 new growths)
21. Paph. chamberlanianum (matured plant)
22. Paph. moquetteanum (matured plant)
23. Paph. moqueeteanum var. album (one division with 3 new growths and 2 flowered growth)
24. Paph. glaucophyllum (matured plant)
25. Paph. liemianum (matured plant)
26. Paph. victoria mariae (matured plant)
27. Paph. primulinum (and its variety purpurseans) (matured plant)
28. Paph. venustum var. album (matured plant)
29. Paph. charlesworthii (matured plant)
30. Paph. esquirolei (matured plant)
31. Paph. spicerianum (matured plant)
32. Paph. callosum (matured plant)
33. Paph. purpuranum (near matured plant)
34. Paph. micranthum (just bloomed matured plant)

*B. Paphiopedilum hybrids*
1. Paph. Michael Koopowitz (matured plants)
2. Paph. William Ambler (matured plants)
3. Paph. Susan Booth (matured plants)
4. Paph. Prince Edward of York (matured plants)
5. Paph. Saint Swithin (matured plants)
6. Paph. Hung Sheng Eagle (matured plants)
7. Paph. Chu Hua Dancer (matured plants)
8. Paph. Wossner Black Wings (matured plants)
9. Paph. Yang-ji Halk (near bloom size and matured plants)
10. Paph. Wossner Giganitum (large seedings)
11. Paph. Hsinying Lady Duck (matured plant)
12. Paph. Lady Isable (matured plant)

*C. Phragmipedium*
1. Phrag. Grande x longifolium (matured plant)
2. Phrag. besseae “everyday” (divisions)
3. Phrag. Schroderae (matured plant)
4. Phrag. besseae x Jason Fisher (matured plant)
5. Phrag. caudatum (matured plant)

*D. Phalaenopsis*
1. Phal. giganitea (one large seeding and few matured plant)
2. Phal. javanica (matured plant)
3. Phal. javanica alba (large seeding and near blooming size)
4. Phal. bellina (varies crosses in near blooming size and matured plant)
5. Phal. hieroglyphica (varies crosses and alba matured plant)
6. Phal. luddemaniania (matured plant)
7. Phal. violacea (varies types such as indigo blue, indigo red, alba etc.)
8. Phal. schilleriana
9. Phal. stuartiana var. punctatissima “Sogo” HCC/AOS (MC)
10. Phal. stuartiana var. var. nobilis
11. Few hybrids

I am shocked when I complete the above list. Cannot imagine I can acquire such a number of species and hybrids within 2 years! Now, near 98% of the above collection is placed in the green house which I have displayed in another thread before.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2016)

Hahahah! that puny list! oke: 
Nice list, glad to see you have some Phrags! 
If you could keep them cool just think of the nice Parvis you could have...:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks like you are aiming for every Paph species there are!


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 27, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks like you are aiming for every Paph species there are!



Only species for the multifloral. haha.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 27, 2016)

Awesome list! At one time I had one just like it....kicking my butt for getting rid of my big multifloral species now.....and some of the primary multis.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 27, 2016)

That's some list!


----------

